# Trust is the key



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

hello I have been married to my husband for 2 and a half years now, we have a beautiful daughter who is just over 2 years old. things have been up and down but thats normal in all marriages i would have assumed. I feel sick because my husband added an old "friend" on facebook with my say so i agreed it was ok because they used to work on music together and he added her so he could tell her he showed a band member a song they worked on once. i was ok with that until he asked for her phone number so we kind of had a few arguments over that but then settled down and he claims he never talked to her after the night he added her and sent her a few texts. I find that hard to believe considering that the phone bill tells me differently. I am concerned and I cant stand this feeling that hes hiding something. am i overreacting?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

You might try re-posting this in the "general" or "infidelity" section. You'll get a lot more responses.

What is the phone bill telling you?

This kind of thing happens all the time. And yes - you should probably be concerned.


----------



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

well he said he didnt speak to her at all since he added her and got her number. but when i saw the phone bill it confirmed that he did text her abit on the 5th of oct and he confessed that he texted her again a week ago. so ya he lied and got caught but he claims it was nothing flirty or intimate..basically they were only catching up.he knew how it made me feel so he deleted her off facebook and got rid of her number. so i shouldnt have anything to worry about now.


----------

